# Low sperm motility and morphology - any success stories please help!



## Hopingitwill

First of all congratulations to everyone on this board! I Hope someone can help me and give me hope -My husband and I have been trying to conceive for nearly a year. He got referred for a sperm test and his results have come back. His sperm count was 22 million per ml (which is just above normal levels). However his motility was low with 26% ( normal is over 50%) and his morphology was at 10%. Is anyone else in same situation? We saw someone who was not our normal doctor so she is not authorised to refer us, however she said if we were in her practice she would refer us for fertility clinic. We are going back to meet our normal factor next week to try and get referred. Is anyone else in a similar position? What treatment did you get? Thanks for help!


----------



## NickyNack

My husband had very low morphology and we ttc for almost 6 years. They gave me an HSG and we had to go back on the 9th March for a follow up and a "what we can offer you" appointment, but I got my bfp on the 7th March :) That was 2010 and as you can see we're expecting again. So although its bad now, its ever changing....it could have been a bad batch ?? Dont lose hope, good luck x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks for your story and congratulations on your three successful bfp's! my concern with us is the fact the morphology is combined with low motility. I am 32 so don't want to keep trying naturally especially as we might need to pay for fertility treatment so want to do it when there is mire chance of it being successful I.e the younger we arebetter success. Did you husband have low motility too?


----------



## NickyNack

as far as I remember, it was low motility but not massively low, not normal though, horrendous morphology (about 16%) but tons of the little guys there!!

He stopped drinking and became pretty much teetotal, not that he drank excessively, but we were in our early twenties at the time! and lo and behold, within about a year he must have sorted himself out down there, cos we got a bfp. Sadly that ended in a blighted ovum, but we got another one almost 2 years later, and she's 13 months now :)

I would request an HSG, its a dye put through your womb & tubes (via your cervix) then xrayed to see if there are any blockages/abnormalities. We got this and the nurse administering it said lots of people get their bfp the next month, we were sceptical and rubbished her theory, but we got our bfp five weeks later :shrug: apparently, for a good percentage of woman, this is the norm....cant hurt to try, right??


----------



## Future Mama

I just wanted to share my story with you. My husband had a sa done in June and although his count was normal (32million/ml), his motility was only 35% and morphology was only 2%. He started taking FertilAid, stopped taking hot baths, stopped wearing compression shorts when playing basketball and stopped drinking caffeine. We never got a second sa done, but we got our first bfp at the end of September. Unfortunately I miscarried at 5 weeks, but just got another bfp a few days ago. Don't stress too much about the sa, the numbers change all the time.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks for success story. An thinking of starting dh on fertileaid. He drinks very little normally ( we share a bottle of wine at weekends). He doesn't smoke, is fit and is the correct weight. He does like his hot baths so am putting an end to them and asking him to cut down on caffeine. Just when you comPare the figures to what they should be it worries me so is good to hear success stories.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone else is able to respond who can give us hope. We cant afford fertilty treatment and hubby's report was:

vol 3mls
cencentration 14 million
motility 30% (17% rapid progressive)
Morphology 5%

We are taking all the recommended vitamins, my hubby is very fit and only drinks occassionally.

Hope you mammas to be are keeping well x


----------



## missk1989

my partner did a sperm test and his count was 56 when it should have been 30 million and they were catergorised as average or low mobility. a month later i was pregnant!


----------



## Dk1234

My hubby had great morphology but lower everything else he took vitamins and we were Pregnant within two months of starting them. Pm me if you want the list of the ones he took.


----------



## Dk1234

Oh he also stopped drinking caffeine and ended his showers with really cold water on his junk, ha ha I read it somewhere.


----------



## Molly5186

Hello! My dh wa low all around and we were told we would need to at least try IUI a few times an then IVF. We were scheduled to have our first IUI this month when low and behold we got a BFP naturally!! Suggestions that I think truly helped us were pre seed lubricant, and dh started taking 2,000mg of vitamin c per day. I'm not completely sure if it helped but I have a really positive feeling they did :)


----------



## Dk1234

I used preseed and softcups also the month I got this bfp!


----------



## asampson

My dh and I tried conceiving for over a year. We went to a fertility clinic and he was diagnosed with very poor sperm mormhology - between 1% - 3%. We did an unmedicated IUI with no success. We did a medicated IUI the second time (Follistim and an ovidrel trigger shot) and we are now almost 14 weeks pregnant! Keep your head up! It is possible!!! Good luck!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thank you so much ladies.. Starting to feel a bit hopeful. Xx


----------



## leahsmama

Hopingitwill said:


> First of all congratulations to everyone on this board! I Hope someone can help me and give me hope -My husband and I have been trying to conceive for nearly a year. He got referred for a sperm test and his results have come back. His sperm count was 22 million per ml (which is just above normal levels). However his motility was low with 26% ( normal is over 50%) and his morphology was at 10%. Is anyone else in same situation? We saw someone who was not our normal doctor so she is not authorised to refer us, however she said if we were in her practice she would refer us for fertility clinic. We are going back to meet our normal factor next week to try and get referred. Is anyone else in a similar position? What treatment did you get? Thanks for help!

a very close friend of mine was in a very similiar situation, although on top of low motility and morphology he also had low sperm count. they ended up having to do in vitro after TTC for almost 3 years, but the in vitro worked the first try and they just had their baby girl 2 weeks ago. good luck to you!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi - thanks for alk your responses. After 3 months of making my dh drink plenty of water, stopping him having hot baths and making him eat healthier and take wellmans conception vitamins we got our bfp naturally. We had just attended our first fertility referral and I was waiting for af so I could have the dye in tubes test and my dh needed to go and get another sperm test done but in more detail. However af never showed. Have 12 week scan booked for 16th April. I believe that making the changes can help!! Gl to others who are pregnant and fx that changes work for anyone trying! X


----------



## BrittasticTX

My hubby's motility and morphology were ok, but the count was about half of what it should be. We had been trying for over a year. One month with a fertility doc, I took Letrazole and an HCG trigger shot, and we got pregnant! 

I'm so happy for you hoping, congrats!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks - very happy for you too brittastic! X


----------



## leahsmama

thats great! congrats to you!


----------



## drsquid

pretty bummed today as i finaly got a sperm count on the donor sperm and while the count was good, the progression was really bad.. lab said 1, doc said 1-2. he seemd to think my chances were pretty nil this month. lovely waste of 4 months of out of pocket iui, sperm, drugs etc. i didnt get a "percent" of progression just 1-2. glad to see some of you got pregnant regardless. the only hope i have is that i did injections and likely had 4-5 ripe eggs


----------



## mommybear1977

I am going to give you the best advice I was ever given. We had tried to conceive for a year with no luck. I had an HSG done and that week and we used Instead Softcups (meant to hold menstruation fluid, found with tampons and pads) in addition to pre-seed. One day he would pull out and deposit the sperm into the cup and I would insert and then sit with my legs up for 30 mins, the next we would have full sex and after having my legs up for 30 mins I would insert the cup while laying down. I would wear for at least 8 hours, it pushes the sperm against the cervix so there is a very small distance to travel. We got our BFP that month.


----------



## wait4baby

Hopingitwill said:


> First of all congratulations to everyone on this board! I Hope someone can help me and give me hope -My husband and I have been trying to conceive for nearly a year. He got referred for a sperm test and his results have come back. His sperm count was 22 million per ml (which is just above normal levels). However his motility was low with 26% ( normal is over 50%) and his morphology was at 10%. Is anyone else in same situation? We saw someone who was not our normal doctor so she is not authorised to refer us, however she said if we were in her practice she would refer us for fertility clinic. We are going back to meet our normal factor next week to try and get referred. Is anyone else in a similar position? What treatment did you get? Thanks for help!

Hello,
We are in similar situation as you were, been TTC for 6 months now. My hubby just did his first SA and got results today. His count is perfect, but got motility at 35%(50% is normal). Would you please share your story of conceiving successfully? did you partner undergo any kind of treatment. We are so worried, and my hubby is scheduled to do an ultra sound and second SA.His urologist prescribed a sperm motility supplement.

Wish you a safe preganancy !!!


----------



## Lauren999

My hubby also had low motility, and I have a very under active thyroid so my hormone levels are never stable. We both took a supplement called staminogro for a month, and got our bfp the very next month. Good luck!!


----------



## Skittleblue

Our story is a little bit different from the others I've read. I don't remember exactly what his numbers were because in the 2 years we were seeing fertility doctors (3 years trying total) he had several SA's done, and all of them had low numbers in at least 2 areas, usually 3. After trying several supplements, and every suggestion we could find (preseed, legs up, etc.), 2 iuis, and him being prescribed clomid, his numbers were slightly better, but still no baby and our doc still considered it highly unlikely, even with another iui. IVF was pretty much our only option at that point because his numbers were consistently low, as confirmed by 2 different clinics. 

After a few months of just having given up because we thought it would never happen and we couldn't afford IVF, we made an appointment to talk to the clinic about our options for financing it, and we were going to make our final decision once we had all the information from that appointment. I called on the Friday before Mother's Day to schedule the appointment for the following week. But 2 days later (on Mother's Day) we got our bfp, and on Monday, I went in for the blood test to confirm it. Our doctor's words were "I guess never tell someone it'll never happen." 

So none of the other stuff worked for us... I wish I could tell you something that did so you could try that. But what I can tell you is that even if none of those suggestions work for you, it is still possible, even if his numbers stay low.


----------



## Hopingitwill

wait4baby said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> First of all congratulations to everyone on this board! I Hope someone can help me and give me hope -My husband and I have been trying to conceive for nearly a year. He got referred for a sperm test and his results have come back. His sperm count was 22 million per ml (which is just above normal levels). However his motility was low with 26% ( normal is over 50%) and his morphology was at 10%. Is anyone else in same situation? We saw someone who was not our normal doctor so she is not authorised to refer us, however she said if we were in her practice she would refer us for fertility clinic. We are going back to meet our normal factor next week to try and get referred. Is anyone else in a similar position? What treatment did you get? Thanks for help!
> 
> Hello,
> We are in similar situation as you were, been TTC for 6 months now. My hubby just did his first SA and got results today. His count is perfect, but got motility at 35%(50% is normal). Would you please share your story of conceiving successfully? did you partner undergo any kind of treatment. We are so worried, and my hubby is scheduled to do an ultra sound and second SA.His urologist prescribed a sperm motility supplement.
> 
> Wish you a safe preganancy !!!Click to expand...

Thanks. I got my bfp just after our first appointment at fertility clinic. From his first sa I told him to cut out baths as he always had them at very high temperatures. I had also noticed that his semen appeared to be quite thick. He was not really a water drinker so I asked him to try and drink a liter and a half a day. I also put him on wellmans. My dh was very fit and weight was fine but he is someone who can eat crap and not put on weight so I starred preparing healthier meals with more fish, veg, fruit and salad. We had are appointment at end of jan and they told him they wanted a second more detailed sa done at end of feb do there were 3 months in between samples as this is how long it takes for a new batch to be made. I was told that at my next appointment I needed a laparoscopy to check tubes weren't blocked but af never showed and I got my bfp. I also used ovulation stick and clearblue monitor and bedded for 4 out of 5 nights to cover peaks and highs on monitor. When my monitor said I was peaking I didn't agree so I bedded a couple of extra days as I listened to the signs of my body. I think it is really important to get to know your own signs and how your body works. Good luck- hope this helps and you get your bfp. My dh was lower than yours do it proves it is still possible.


----------



## wait4baby

Hopingitwill said:


> wait4baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> First of all congratulations to everyone on this board! I Hope someone can help me and give me hope -My husband and I have been trying to conceive for nearly a year. He got referred for a sperm test and his results have come back. His sperm count was 22 million per ml (which is just above normal levels). However his motility was low with 26% ( normal is over 50%) and his morphology was at 10%. Is anyone else in same situation? We saw someone who was not our normal doctor so she is not authorised to refer us, however she said if we were in her practice she would refer us for fertility clinic. We are going back to meet our normal factor next week to try and get referred. Is anyone else in a similar position? What treatment did you get? Thanks for help!
> 
> Hello,
> We are in similar situation as you were, been TTC for 6 months now. My hubby just did his first SA and got results today. His count is perfect, but got motility at 35%(50% is normal). Would you please share your story of conceiving successfully? did you partner undergo any kind of treatment. We are so worried, and my hubby is scheduled to do an ultra sound and second SA.His urologist prescribed a sperm motility supplement.
> 
> Wish you a safe preganancy !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I got my bfp just after our first appointment at fertility clinic. From his first sa I told him to cut out baths as he always had them at very high temperatures. I had also noticed that his semen appeared to be quite thick. He was not really a water drinker so I asked him to try and drink a liter and a half a day. I also put him on wellmans. My dh was very fit and weight was fine but he is someone who can eat crap and not put on weight so I starred preparing healthier meals with more fish, veg, fruit and salad. We had are appointment at end of jan and they told him they wanted a second more detailed sa done at end of feb do there were 3 months in between samples as this is how long it takes for a new batch to be made. I was told that at my next appointment I needed a laparoscopy to check tubes weren't blocked but af never showed and I got my bfp. I also used ovulation stick and clearblue monitor and bedded for 4 out of 5 nights to cover peaks and highs on monitor. When my monitor said I was peaking I didn't agree so I bedded a couple of extra days as I listened to the signs of my body. I think it is really important to get to know your own signs and how your body works. Good luck- hope this helps and you get your bfp. My dh was lower than yours do it proves it is still possible.Click to expand...


Thanks a lot dear...
One more question.. did his doctor prescribe any supplement to increase motility? or did he take supplement by himself?


----------



## Fabreezy

Thanks ladies for your success stories...becus I'm in the same boat. Me and hubby have been trying for almost a year. He got one SA done with low motility of 10%...I have him taking fertilaid along with the motility boost right now...but hubby just kept saying maybe its not the right time...I don't want to do IVF or IUI becus it is so expensive and it is not guranteed success...but all of your stories give me hoping knowing that there are women who are going through the same thing and have had success naturally


----------



## Babylady

My DH's sperm count came back as LESS than 1 million, and we were told there was no hope for us to conceive naturally. About 2 months later I got my BPF and our baby girl is nearly 7 months old! Just goes to show it really does take just one! :thumbup:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Great story babylady. Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## baby a.s.h

i just found out that my hubby's morphology is only 2%. Really really upset. Been trying to conceive since last Sept with no results. Next appointment is only 17 July before we figure what to do next. . .


----------



## mickellwife

my husband had 222 million per ml and had 2ml. his motility was 12% and his morphology was 8%. I fell pregnant in october 2012 and it was a chemical, fell pregnant straight after and needed a D&C on 31st december 2012 and i'm nearly 16 weeks now. My hubby took Fertilman and we used preseed. Everytime i used preseed, i got pregnant so putting it down to that xx


----------

